# Leipzig show 2011



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are some photos from Leipzig show 2011:


http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_1_forma_carunculati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_2_gaina_gusati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_3_culoare

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_4_tobosari_structura_cravatati

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_5_zburatori_jucatori

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_6_zburatori_jucatori

http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15t_7_gaini


Dina Mergeani


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dina,

Great pictures thanks for sharing. So many colors and patterns that we do not see in the states! Best Regards, Charlie


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos, Dina. There are some great colours and colour combinations there.


----------

